# New Forum



## Snowy Rivers (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey

The new digs here at the forum are looking pretty good.

This new system refreshes a lot faster than the old one.

Hey, just a note to the admins.

I really liked the little  square blocks under our names/avatars with the little notes of Burning chunk, fire starter, pyro and such.

The new notation of member or active member is sort of BLAHHHH
Maybe this could be replaced ?????:D

Just my opinion.

Nice fresh look to the forum though.

Snowy


----------



## bbfarm (Mar 16, 2012)

OMG, I didn't notice that my status was gone!  I worked really hard to get there.  same with # of posts.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 16, 2012)

Ruh Roh Reorge


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Mar 16, 2012)

Snowy Rivers said:


> Hey
> 
> The new digs here at the forum are looking pretty good.
> 
> ...


 
Judging from what is displayed now Snowy...be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 16, 2012)

It sure is different, it's brighter and faster and displays a lot more info but it doesn't have the " sitting around the ol' fire" feel as the old forum. It's kinda' like a Greek Tragedy though, there are no Fire Gods ! 
          Everyone is normal now.... well almost, maybe AB Normal! LOL


----------



## smoke show (Mar 16, 2012)

Lorne41 said:


> maybe AB Normal! LOL


 
gulity as charged. :D


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 16, 2012)

Lorne41 said:


> there are no Fire Gods !
> Everyone is normal now.... well almost, maybe AB Normal! LOL


 
Wait til imacman finds out he's just normal now! 

I honestly don't think I was ever normal!


----------



## Defiant (Mar 16, 2012)

Kinda like getting used to a new phone


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 16, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Kinda like getting used to a new phone


 
Huh, there's new phones?   Where?  Mine still has a crank on it and ......


----------



## imacman (Mar 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Wait til imacman finds out he's just normal now!


 
Don't EVER accuse me of being normal!


----------



## chuckster (Mar 16, 2012)

Much easier to post pictures!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 16, 2012)

imacman said:


> Don't EVER accuse me of being normal!


 

One must not worry there is no mistaking you or for that matter most of us as being "normal".


----------



## geek (Mar 16, 2012)

The new site is way faster...holy cow...I wonder what the new server is now running on....


----------



## save$ (Mar 16, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Huh, there's new phones?   Where?  Mine still has a crank on it and ......


Humm, is that "crank" part of the phone?  LOL


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 16, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> One must not worry there is no mistaking you or for that matter most of us as being "normal".


 
Awe come on fella's, Were "normal" its the world that's not up to our speed!(about as nice as I can say it ifn you know what I mean)


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Wait til imacman finds out he's just normal now!
> 
> I honestly don't think I was ever normal!


 


My kind of people, not Normal and you like to start fires!---LOL


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Wait til imacman finds out he's just normal now!
> 
> I honestly don't think I was ever normal!


NORMAL???  ON HERE??? You've got to be kidding!  I like the new look and the speed but it will take some getting used to for us old geesers.


----------



## EviLScotsMaN (Mar 17, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> NORMAL??? ON HERE??? You've got to be kidding! I like the new look and the speed but it will take some getting used to for us old geesers.


  word.


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 17, 2012)

photo opp


----------



## twojrts (Mar 17, 2012)

This IS different.  But getting used to it.

WE ARE ALL NORMAL!  It's those other peeps who still use oil and propane who are NOT Normal!!  LOL

We are ok, the world's messed up!!


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 17, 2012)

mr coffee said:


> photo opp


 
yo, coffee! nice pic....I just got back from the BVI's 3 days ago........Ive a few I can post as well....which one is that one? St Thoms? St john? I know, I know, those are the US virgin islands.....but it doesnt look like Virgon Gorda or Tortolla, etc


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 17, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> NORMAL??? ON HERE??? You've got to be kidding! I like the new look and the speed but it will take some getting used to for us old geesers.


 
Speak for yourself, geezer.  I just happen to have a rather long report from a shrink that states I'm disgustingly normal.  I guess he was perturbed that he didn't get another example for his tome entitled 1001 totally committable abnormal people.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 17, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Speak for yourself, geezer. I just happen to have a rather long report from a shrink that states I'm disgustingly normal. I guess he was perturbed that he didn't get another example for his tome entitled 1001 totally committable abnormal people.


 that, or the shrink is just "closer to the edge" than you are....


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Mar 17, 2012)

imacman said:


> Don't EVER accuse me of being normal!


 
Would not think of it.

Eric


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> entitled 1001 totally committable abnormal people.


 
Yeah, normal, and you name the book after the primary Unix root user group or something like that.....
:D


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 17, 2012)

webbie said:


> Yeah, normal, and you name the book after the primary Unix root user group or something like that.....
> :D


 
Well sir, as they say if the shoe fits it shouldn't cause a blister.


----------



## roadrunnermoore (Mar 17, 2012)

Liked the old feature, when you came back to the site, the entries that were new since the last time you were there would be in bold letters.  That way you didn't have to remember were you left off.


----------



## magentaman (Mar 17, 2012)

geek said:


> The new site is way faster...holy cow...I wonder what the new server is now running on....


 
Moonshine!


----------



## Steveo (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## P38X2 (Mar 17, 2012)

roadrunnermoore said:


> Liked the old feature, when you came back to the site, the entries that were new since the last time you were there would be in bold letters.  That way you didn't have to remember were you left off.



+1


----------



## P38X2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, PLEASE bring back the "quick search" feature at the top of each respective forum. Much more convenient.

Hey guys, perhaps we should be posting likes/dislikes/feature requests in the "New Forums Discussions and Questions" thread so the Mods can get the info easier as there wont be random "new forum comment" threads. No offense to the OP of this thread.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 17, 2012)

Just click on 'go to first unread'.  Your shrink is crazier than mine.  You should have spent months at a time on a submarine staring at the bottom of waves through the periscope!


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> Also, PLEASE bring back the "quick search" feature at the top of each respective forum. Much more convenient.
> 
> Hey guys, perhaps we should be posting likes/dislikes/feature requests in the "New Forums Discussions and Questions" thread so the Mods can get the info easier as there wont be random "new forum comment" threads. No offense to the OP of this thread.


 

Wow, the search in the other forums hardly worked at all...really! I tested it and often found that many threads that matched were not returned.....
Did you notice that when you are in a forum, it defaults to just searching that forum? See this image - notice the checkbox?


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, please post suggestions and likes/dislikes in the forum discussion room!


----------



## P38X2 (Mar 17, 2012)

webbie said:


> Wow, the search in the other forums hardly worked at all...really! I tested it and often found that many threads that matched were not returned.....
> Did you notice that when you are in a forum, it defaults to just searching that forum? See this image - notice the checkbox?
> View attachment 63374



Nice, I never even saw that. I've only accessed the forum with my phone and just plain missed it.  Thanks webbie!


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Mar 18, 2012)

I like it...


----------



## Northwoodneil (Mar 18, 2012)

It'll take some getting use to, but so far looks good.


----------



## PJPellet (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, I like the new look and feel, and the increased speed.  Thank You.


----------



## wwert (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice looking , faster refresh. Welcome to the 21st century Hearth.com. Would like to see a break where information articles end and discussions begin for my old eyes though.
Excellent update overall, thank you.


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

wwert said:


> Nice looking , faster refresh. Welcome to the 21st century Hearth.com. Would like to see a break where information articles end and discussions begin for my old eyes though.
> Excellent update overall, thank you.


I think we can do that!
There is some kind of color code we can enter which makes stickies highlighted.....I'll dig around.


----------



## h2ochild (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice improvements. Thanx for the great job at a great site.


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

wwert said:


> Would like to see a break where information articles end and discussions begin for my old eyes though.
> Excellent update overall, thank you.


 
I implemented a highlighting of the stickies.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Mar 18, 2012)

Absolutely no doubt that the new forum is faster, smoother and a whole lot better.

As mentioned though, the feel of sitting around the fire seems to have gone away.

I don't know why, heck its just a very typical Mssg board.

Now as far as normal, ???????? Waaaassssattttt ?????????  

Had some folks over a while back and they just could not believe that we actually use FIRE to heat our home ??

DUHHHHHH, what else would we be using ???

Youngsters that have grown up with a heat pump and electric heat strips all neatly packaged away in a silent little box in the mechanical room.

Hmmm, what about a fire pit in the middle of the tee-pee, that always looked great.

I do miss the "ratings" though with the cool little titles.

Maybe those will reapear as time goes by and the admins get the bugs out and tweek things a bit.

Every new "anything" needs to be tweeked to get it perfect.

Overall, I give the new digs a solid A++ 

Snowy


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 18, 2012)

Everyday its looking better... Even the little subtle things, make a huge difference.

The colors are getting better, better breaks between posts, better color for quotes, the board overall looks better with each improvement.


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2012)

Just imagine how much adjusting there is for Craig. It's like be seated in a 747's pilot seat and told to fly. Overall, the transition has gone exceptionally well. Kudos to all the magicians working behind the curtain. There will be warts and bumps that will get ironed out, but right now I hope they are getting some rest.


----------



## wwert (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, ask and you shall receive, thank you


----------



## geek (Mar 18, 2012)

Craig, what's the new look and feel site/forum and possibly new server running on now?
Are you still on Windows or Linux?


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 18, 2012)

webbie said:


> I implemented a highlighting of the stickies.


 
Craig, it's looks good and the highlighting is a nice touch. New people taking a look at your web site for the first time will
appreciate that!  Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 18, 2012)

begreen said:


> Just imagine how much adjusting there is for Craig. It's like be seated in a 747's pilot seat and told to fly. Overall, the transition has gone exceptionally well. Kudos to all the magicians working behind the curtain. There will be warts and bumps that will get ironed out, but right now I hope they are getting some rest.


 
I would imagine that  last Thursday this happened more than once!


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

geek said:


> Craig, what's the new look and feel site/forum and possibly new server running on now?
> Are you still on Windows or Linux?


 
Same server - Centos (linux) 2 core, 2.5 GHZ, 8GB RAM.
I think this forum will be faster - it has a more modern framework. There are other things I can do to speed it up - but I'm not going to bother until it slows down (and if it does).


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

Very little went wrong - really!

We started testing the import and forum about 3 months ago, so we had some time to get the basics...and it helps that things are slowing down.

I did have some short nights though - 3-4 hours sleep......and back to it.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 19, 2012)

This forum cooks compared to the old.  To do that on the same hardware/OS is pretty impressive!  Adding multiple pics to a post and even adding youtube vids is so much easier/faster now.


----------



## wwert (Mar 19, 2012)

I had posted an add in the classifieds and went to remove it and couldn't figure out how, is it possible ? If not how about a delete feature ?


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

I think you ca





wwert said:


> I had posted an add in the classifieds and went to remove it and couldn't figure out how, is it possible ? If not how about a delete feature ?


I think you can edit it and mark the title with SOLD......
I'll see if I can change to allow for removal....


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2012)

Starting this morning. The search box is covering up where my Inbox, Alerts, etc (upper right hand corner) on my Droid. 

Covers about half of my Username also. It seems as if I can click through it sometimes 
Like the search box isnt there (alert is behind it).  Weird. . .


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Starting this morning. The search box is covering up where my Inbox, Alerts, etc (upper right hand corner) on my Droid.
> 
> Covers about half of my Username also. It seems as if I can click through it sometimes
> Like the search box isnt there (alert is behind it). Weird. . .


 
I heard that from gamma when the test forum was up.....I have various (multiple) ways I can probably fix that.
Tapatalk will do it, as will the mobile skin when I have it.
I can put a link elsewhere for logging in...


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

See if the one in the menu above works next time you are logged out.....
the direct link is:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/login


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2012)

webbie said:


> I heard that from gamma when the test forum was up.....I have various (multiple) ways I can probably fix that.
> Tapatalk will do it, as will the mobile skin when I have it.
> I can put a link elsewhere for logging in...



I can still see half my Username and get to my Alerts through there (slick feature BTW), so its not real troublesome. I just cant see any new alerts (red #) while I am browsing. So I dont know if I have 2 new alerts or 12. 

Not a big deal. Just wanted to see if maybe it was something I did on my end (preference change, etc)


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I can still see half my Username and get to my Alerts through there (slick feature BTW), so its not real troublesome. I just cant see any new alerts (red #) while I am browsing. So I dont know if I have 2 new alerts or 12.
> 
> Not a big deal. Just wanted to see if maybe it was something I did on my end (preference change, etc)



Check your browser settings, when mines on large I get that too. With normal text size it 
shows all


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> Check your browser settings, when mines on large I get that too. With normal text size it
> shows all



You are a Genius.  Done.. 

But it was fine for days. Something made the search move a little. I have always had it on Large (easier to see)..

Thank you Dairyman


----------



## UMainah (Mar 28, 2012)

webbie said:


> I heard that from gamma when the test forum was up.....I have various (multiple) ways I can probably fix that.
> Tapatalk will do it, as will the mobile skin when I have it.
> I can put a link elsewhere for logging in...


 
Being that I'm a tapatalk user and now that the forum software supports it, is Tapatalk support going to be implemented?


----------



## begreen (Mar 28, 2012)

They sometimes talk about tapas in the Inglenook.  I like tapas, yum.


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)

any word on tapatalk?


----------



## webbie (Sep 10, 2012)

letsblaze said:


> any word on tapatalk?


 
Hmm...I just made a trial install of it.
Try it - let me know how it seems.....


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)

will it show up on the tapatalk forum list?


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)

it being hearth.com


----------



## webbie (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, yeah.


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)

It works!


----------



## webbie (Sep 10, 2012)

Just do a tapatalk search on fireplaces - we will be the only one that comes up.


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)

It wasn't here this am.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 10, 2012)

It is much faster on my WIFI at home on my phone.

I kinda like it! Looks way different.  But works! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

Definitely need to delete that Sig above. But that proof in the Pudding (Droid Baby!!)


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)

it also uses 80% less data then surfing the normal web page.


----------



## webbie (Sep 10, 2012)

Some folks are probably gonna like it.
I think it's best for very small screens - larger screens (tablets) may find the regular forum better.


----------



## webbie (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, I think people can download and use it "read only" for a trial - that is, free! You can't post, but you can read.


----------



## letsblaze (Sep 10, 2012)

I just downloaded tapatalk today and I love it so far. best 3 bucks spent on a app yet.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 22, 2012)

"Minister of Fire"? Were you getting a lot of heat from the religious right about the "Fire god" designation, even though it was with a small g?


----------



## webbie (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep......I understand the concern......and the concerns were not strong.
Let's come up with a better one......heck, jews are not even supposed to say the word.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 22, 2012)

I like "Minister of Fire." Very appropriate, seeing as how we are always preaching dry wood. 

I tried to search for info on the emoticons, but couldn't find anything recent. I really miss the straight, no-teeth smiley and the no-sunglasses smirk... 

But wow, I've gotta say again, the new forum is totally awesome. Thanks!


----------

